

Taliban: Behind the Mask.  Viewing the Afghanistan war from the other side. - eof
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5e5_1283088242

======
eof
Wasn't sure how to title this. I was floored by this footage when I saw it. I
originally came across it on Real News, and had a surprisingly hard time
finding the actual footage.

The footage is seriously amazing. Literally over the shoulder of the Taliban
as they are firing at US soldiers. You see the soldiers get more and more
comfortable with the (white, western) film maker.

For anyone with any curiosity in foreign affairs, I can't recommend this
enough.

